# Step 7 V5.4 SP5



## rostiger Nagel (23 April 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe heute Step 7 V5.4 SP5 als SUS-Kunde bekommen.
Wie sieht das aus hat schon jemand Probleme mit diesem SP
gehabt. Ich möchte es nicht Blind installieren und später geht
wieder nichts mehr.

gruß helmut


----------



## ChristophD (24 April 2009)

Hi,

einige Unschönheiten im Zusammenhang mit PROFINET IRT hohe Performance und Installationsprobleme mit Vista Business SP1.

Ansonsten noch nichts negatives aufgefallen.

Gruss
Christoph


----------



## Günni1977 (24 April 2009)

Hi,
kann einer mir vielleicht sagen, was das SP5 an Neuem bzw. Änderungen bringt?


----------



## Perfektionist (24 April 2009)

Probleme hab ich keine gehabt (XP-SP3).

für Günni mal die Neuerungen:


----------



## Gebs (12 Mai 2009)

*Step 7 V5.4 SP5 mit aktuellem HW-Update*

Hallo,

hat jemand von Euch in den letzten Tagen mit V5.4 SP5 ein HW-Update gemacht?
Hintergrund: Für die CPUs 416 gibt's ein neues FW-Update V 5.3. In meiner HW-Katalog (SP4) taucht diese
CPU (416-2XN05-0AB0) nicht auf. Wenn die CPU beim SP5 dabei ist, komme ich wohl um ein Update von
Step7 nicht herum. Kann jemand mal nachsehen?

Grüße
Gebs

P.S.: Ich hab' bei Siemens bestellt nachdem die neue FW rauskam. Was schicken sie mir?
Ne' CPU mit altem FW-Stand! Muss ich das verstehen?


----------



## bit_schubser (13 Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen , liebe Netzgemeinschaft.

Wo kann ich denn das neue SP5 für Step7 v5.4 runterladen?

Auf der Homepage von Simatic hab ich es nicht gefunden.

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/llisapi.dll?func=cslib.csinfo&lang=de&siteid=cseus&aktprim=0&extranet=standard&viewreg=WW&objid=10805383&treeLang=de

Danke und alles Gute
Thomas


----------



## Boris (14 Mai 2009)

*Step 7 SP5*

Hallo zusammen

habe die Update CD gestern auch erhalten und den SP installiert. 

Bis jetzt läuft alles ohne Probleme.

Mal abwarten was die Zeit mit sich bringt.

Die SP für Step 7 kann du nicht downloaden. Gibt es nur von Siemens im Gegensatz zu den SP für WinCC flexible.

Schönen Tag und frohes arbeiten.


----------



## stoecklepator (14 Mai 2009)

*Simatic NET Diagnose (Profibus) scheint nicht zu funktionieren*

Nach der Installation des SP5 scheint bei der Simatic NET Diagnose (Profibus) die Testfunktion nicht mehr zu funktionieren. Es erscheint dann der Fehler "Fehler 0x0320: DLL/VxD als Datei nicht gefunden oder Gerät nicht aktiv." 
Dieses Problem haben übrigens alle in unserer Abteilung nach dem Update. 
Diese Fehlermeldung finde ich besonders vertrauenserweckend, da VxD-Dateien virtuelle Treiberdateien sind, die nur bis Windows 98 verwendet wurden und seit Win NT 4.0 durch das neue Treibermodell abgelöst wurden und nicht mehr unterstützt werden. Ich will mal hoffen, dass da nur der Fehlertext nicht aktualisiert wurde..


----------



## knabi (14 Mai 2009)

Boris schrieb:


> Die SP für Step 7 kann du nicht downloaden. Gibt es nur von Siemens im Gegensatz zu den SP für WinCC flexible.


 
Das stimmt so nicht - selbstverständlich gibt's die SPs für Step 7 auch zum Download. Meistens nur etwas später, nachdem sie per SUS verteilt worden sind. Also einfach etwas abwarten .

Gruß

Holger


----------



## guenni (14 Mai 2009)

Ich hatte auch die Meldung in der Diagnose, ausserdem hatte es mir die Spaltenüberschriften nicht angezeigt. Im Menü habe ich dann den Knopf MENÜ AKTUALISIEREN gefunden. Habe dann gedacht vielleicht hilft ja das. 

Resultat war, mir hat es das ganze Step 7 zerschossen. Es ging nichts mehr. Habe dann mit der Installationsoption Reparienen das ganze beheben können. Seitdem läuft die Kiste wieder und die Meldung in der Diagnose war auch weg.

Also den sch.... Knopf "Menü aktualisieren" rühr ich nie mehr an. 

Guenni


----------



## Larry Laffer (18 Mai 2009)

So ist das mit den "Profi's" von Siemens.

Das Problem, dass man nach Installation von SP5 die CP5611 nicht mehr benutzen konnte hatte ich dann auch.
Es läßt sich dadurch beseitigen, dass man im Gerätemanager (von Windows) den CP löscht und die PG-Schnittstelle auf irgend etwas anderes umlegt (nicht diese Karte). Nun den Rechner neu starten und die "alte" Hardware wieder neu übernehmen lassen und dann sollte es wieder funktionieren. Falls nicht, das Ganze noch ein - zwei Mal wiederholen (das wird auch von Siemens so empfohlen ROFLMAO).

Aber wie heißt es so schön : "It's not a *Bug* - it's a Feature" ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## Ralle (18 Mai 2009)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Aber wie heißt es so schön : "It's not a Bus - it's a Feature" ...
> 
> Gruß
> LL



Ne, ein Bus fährt auch auf der Straße Larry. *ROFL*


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Mai 2009)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> So ist das mit den "Profi's" von Siemens.
> 
> Das Problem, dass man nach Installation von SP5 die CP5611 nicht mehr benutzen konnte hatte ich dann auch.
> Es läßt sich dadurch beseitigen, dass man im Gerätemanager (von Windows) den CP löscht und die PG-Schnittstelle auf irgend etwas anderes umlegt (nicht diese Karte). Nun den Rechner neu starten und die "alte" Hardware wieder neu übernehmen lassen und dann sollte es wieder funktionieren. Falls nicht, das Ganze noch ein - zwei Mal wiederholen (das wird auch von Siemens so empfohlen ROFLMAO).
> ...



Genau das gleiche Problemm habe ich jetzt auch mit dem CP5512, also ist es ein *Bug*!

gruß helmut


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Mai 2009)

Bei mir war der Fehler mit dem CP5512 etwas Hartnäckiger, einfaches Deinstallieren
des CP im Geräte Manager und neu Starten des PC hat nicht geholfen.

Da musste die Siemens Hot-Line ran, folgendes habe ich dann gemacht:
Mit dem Registrierungs-Editor unter den Schlüssel „HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE“ im Eintrag
Software -> Siemens -> Sinec -> LogDevices alle Einträge des CP5512 gelöscht.





Dann die CD „SIMATIC STEP 7 V5.4 SP5“ eingelegt und den Rechner neu gestartet.
Der Rechner erkennt die neue Hardware „CP5512“ und bietet im folgendem an die
Treiber von der CD zu installieren.

Danach war alles wieder gut

Gruß Helmut


----------



## Ralle (22 Mai 2009)

Ich nutze u.a. noch die CP5511. Nun trau ich mich echt nicht mehr das SP5 zu installieren. Spinnen die bei Siemens?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Mai 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich nutze u.a. noch die CP5511. Nun trau ich mich echt nicht mehr das SP5 zu installieren. Spinnen die bei Siemens?


 
Keine Angst Ralle, trau dich nur. Weil ich am Montag zum Kunden muss und
der rückruf der Hot-Line bestimmt erst kommt wenn ich im WE bin, hat mir das
ganze nur 100 Credits von meiner "Automation Value Card" gekostet. 

So kann Siemens mit einem"*Bug*"auch noch Geld verdienen:s13:

gruß helmut


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (22 Mai 2009)

Dass nach aufspielen eines Servicepacks der CP neu installiert wird habe ich zumindest schon öfters gehabt. Bei einem SP musste ich auch schonmal die CD einlegen da die Treiber auf der Festplatte nicht mehr zu finden waren.

Nach Aufspielen eines SP schließe ich darum im Büro nochmal den CP an und teste ob ich an einer CPU online komme (wenn denn eine vorhanden ist). Das spart Schweißperlen auf der Stirn beim Kunden...


----------



## Maxl (23 Mai 2009)

Ich stelle mal ungekehrt die Frage in den Raum: warum SP5 aufspielen, wenn keine unmittelbare Notwendigkeit besteht???? Ich hab in letzter Zeit mehr und mehr dazu tendiert, neuere Versionen gar nicht zu installieren, wenn nicht Funktionen, die nur mit neuem SP zur Verfügung stehen oder gravierende Bugs dies tatsächlich erfordern.

mfg Maxl


----------



## Larry Laffer (23 Mai 2009)

... da kann man sicher noch viel zu schreiben ... Tatsache für mich ist allerdings : Ich habe das SP5 (wie auch andere SP's vorher und welche, die noch kommen) an Herrn S gut bezahlt. Dafür erwarte ich eine Gegenleistung. Die sollte jedoch nicht darin bestehen, dass man sich nach der Installation der neuen Software erstmal Gedanken machen muß, wie man den Rechner wieder vollwertig ans Laufen bekommt. Dieser (für Siemens) verhältnismäßig "harmlose" Bug scheint aber Teil der "neuen" Geschäftspolitik dieser Firma zu sein, die da lautet "Egal ob es funktioniert - lass sich doch die Anderen damit herumärgern".

Wie auch immer - da wird sicher nicht die letzte Überraschung für uns aus dem Hause gewesen sein (to be continued ..."

Gruß
LL


----------



## Perfektionist (25 Mai 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich nutze u.a. noch die CP5511. Nun trau ich mich echt nicht mehr das SP5 zu installieren. Spinnen die bei Siemens?


na, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, benutzt Du doch Acronis True Image  



Maxl schrieb:


> Ich stelle mal ungekehrt die Frage in den Raum: warum SP5 aufspielen, wenn keine unmittelbare Notwendigkeit besteht????


ja ... und nein. Bei Software, die ich selten benutze, da update ich auch erst, wenn es überhaupt nicht mehr geht.

Bei S7, was mein täglich Werkzeug ist, da verkneife ich mir ein Update, wenn ein Kundenbesuch mit Produktionsbeginn unmittelbar bevor steht. Ansonsten update ich sofort, damit ich auch sofort den Ärger hab. Weil: wenn ich erst dann update, wenn es nicht mehr anders geht, dann kann ich meist den zusätzlichen Updateärger dazu nicht auch noch gebrauchen.


----------



## Ralle (25 Mai 2009)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> na, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, benutzt Du doch Acronis True Image



Ja, aber es nervt, daß man nach einem Step7-Update erstmal alles durchprobieren muß. Irgendwas vergißt man immer, beim Kunden ist dann der Ärger groß. Und genau dann ist das Backup zu Hause und schon wieder einige Tage alt.


----------



## Perfektionist (25 Mai 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ja, aber es nervt, ...


ist schon klar, deswegen auch die " ".

Gott sei Dank bin ich beim Endkunden noch nie mit offener Hose dagestanden. Nur beinahe, einmal als Protool mal sehr widerwillig (sehr langsam), zum anderen Mal S5 nur nach gutem Zureden (zweimal Rechnerneutstart) funktionierte. Sonst hab ich das Glück, mein Equipment ganz gemütlich im Herstellerwerk ohne Stress testen zu dürfen. Wenn es da mal nicht funktioniert, da guckt keiner genervt auf die Uhr und steht mir dann im Rücken rum.

und während ich das schreib - da fällt mir ein, dass ich mal zum Kunden mit einer uralten Anlage mit zwei Programmiergeräten losgezogen bin. Mit dem aktuellen Arbeitsgerät und dem PG740 mit veralteter Software - für den Fall, dass ich mit dem aktuellen Arbeitsgerät Schwierigkeiten bekommen würde. Wobei, das war in einer Entfernung von fünf Kilometern, da hätte ich wegen der "Ehrenrunde" zum PG-Holen halt dann möglicher Weise genau diese zehn Minuten nicht auf den Rapport schreiben können ...

hmmm, der Topic war doch wohl SP5


----------



## Perfektionist (25 Mai 2009)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ...
> hmmm, der Topic war doch wohl SP5





Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Genau das gleiche Problemm habe ich jetzt auch mit dem CP5512, also ist es ein *Bug*!
> 
> gruß helmut


ja, genau, jetzt fällt es mir wieder ein: dazu wollt ich doch noch schreiben, dass ich mit meinem 5512 keine Probleme hatte


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (25 Mai 2009)

So, heute SP5 aufgespielt:
- CP5511 angesteckt
- CP wird von den Daten auf der Festplatte installiert
- Rechner Neustart gemacht
- Online über MPI funktioniert

Also: Entwarnung Ralle


----------



## jabba (27 Mai 2009)

*Professional 2006 SR6*

Hab heute auf drei rechner versucht das diese Woche geliferte SR6 zu installieren. Habs nicht hinbekommen, der will immer eine Disk1, wenn ich dann abbreche läuft auf dem Rechner gar nix mehr.
Super, wird immer besser.
Auf Grund der hier beschrieben Probleme hab ich das aber nur auf den unwichtigen Rechnern probiert.

Nachtrag:
Ich denke es liegt an der Setup-Datei, auf der gelieferten CD sind zwei Verzeichnisse CD1 und CD2, diese können auf zwei CD's verteilt werden, das werde ich mal probieren.


----------



## derwestermann (27 Mai 2009)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Tatsache für mich ist allerdings : Ich habe das SP5 (wie auch andere SP's vorher und welche, die noch kommen) an Herrn S gut bezahlt. Dafür erwarte ich eine Gegenleistung.


 
Kann mich nicht entsinnen, daß das je eine Rolle gespielt hat. Ich hatte bereits diversen Ärger mit dem Step7-Geraffel und der Standardsatz ist dann: Schicken sie das Laptop ein, wenn's an uns lag, ist's für sie kostenlos.
Na klar, muß dann auch nicht damit arbeiten, nein. Und daß die Siemensianer totsicher irgendwas finden, daß es doch an meiner Installation lag, liegt ja wohl auf der Hand.


----------



## jabba (27 Mai 2009)

:sw19::sw19::sb7::sm18::sm17:
Kein kommentar ...

Das gibt morgen Ärger, jetzt bin ich aber "bächtig möse"
Kein Erfolg mit zwei CD's, dann will er plötzlich die NetPro CD ??


----------



## Perfektionist (28 Mai 2009)

@jabba: mir ist das auch schon öfter vorgekommen, dass das Installieren von DVD nicht funktioniert hat. Ich glaube, auch mit dieser "will Disk ..."-Meldung. Bei mir hat dann als Abhilfe funktioniert, den Inhalt der DVD in ein Verzeichnis der Festplatte zu kopieren und das Setup von dort aus zu starten (seltsamer Weise findet er dann / bzw fand bei mir die Daten aus diesen Unterverzeichnissen - ich denke, das ist dann irgend so ein Netzwerkinstallationsmodus, der dann merkt, dass die Daten sich nicht auf einem optischen Datenträger befinden).


----------



## Helmpflicht (3 Juni 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Bei mir war der Fehler mit dem CP5512 etwas Hartnäckiger, einfaches Deinstallieren
> des CP im Geräte Manager und neu Starten des PC hat nicht geholfen.
> 
> Da musste die Siemens Hot-Line ran, folgendes habe ich dann gemacht:
> ...


 
Moin,

Hatte bei meinem Field PG M nach dem Update auch die Probleme, aber nach dem löschen der Einträge hat es sich anscheinend erledigt.


----------



## Proxy (3 Juni 2009)

Will jetzt nicht schon wieder Siemens in Schutz nehmen aber, ich bin selber nicht perfekt und mache in Anlagen fehler rein(ohne Absicht), ich vermute einige von euch auch. Nobody is perfect lautet die devise jeder mensch macht fehler.

Da gabs einen Guten bericht im Fernsehen



> Softwarefehler sind gar nicht mal so selten: In verkauften Programmen kommen etwa ein bis zwei Fehler auf 1.000 Zeilen Code vor. Bei 40 Millionen Zeilen, wie etwa bei Windows, bedeutet das 40.000 bis 80.000 Fehler. Die Gründe für Software-Fehler liegen weniger am Computer als vielmehr am Menschen. Professor Zeller glaubt, „dass Softwarefehler einfach deswegen entstehen, weil Software von Menschen gemacht wird und Menschen Fehler machen.“



Hier der ganze bericht Link

Ich für meinen Teil muss sagen ich hab mich auch schon geärgert. Hatte z.b. Probleme mit meiner Maus in Wincc fexible das der treiber beim Scrollen Wincc zum absturz gebraucht hat. Ist aber behoben worden, da ich sie informiert hab.

Seis wies sei, Simatic und ihre Komponeten sind so Komplex miteinander verbunden (STEP 7, WinCC, WinCC fexible, Scout, Starter, Automation Designer, Spectation, Protool, ProSave, PCS7, WinAC ect.) das fehler immer auftauchen können. Ich kenne nicht viele Firmen die sowas hinbekommen auf den Niveau von S. 

Vipa z.b. muss man öfters den Arbeitsspeicher bereinigen sonst lässt er nicht mehr laden( wieso?). 

Wenn ich in Programmen von Steuerungen die 400k groß sind fehler hab kann ich dann erwarten das 20GB an daten keinen fehler hat?


----------



## Ralle (3 Juni 2009)

@Proxy

Da hast du durchaus Recht, es geht i.d.R. auch nicht um Fehler als solche, sondern um bekannte Mängel, die einfach nicht oder nicht richtig beseitigt werden. Das ist besonders bei WinCCFlex auffällig. Auserdem muß ich sagen, daß ich mit Siemens-Software definitiv die meisten Probleme nach Updates habe. Darf gar nicht dran denken, wenn ich bei jedem MS-Patchday Angst haben müßte, daß hinterher gar nichts mehr geht. Das passierte mir bisher zum Glück noch nie.


----------



## Larry Laffer (3 Juni 2009)

... abgesehen davon kann man so einfache Dinge wie "kann ich die Programmier-Schnittstelle nach der Installation noch benutzen" durchaus ausprobieren. 
Im Übrigen geht es mir dabei auch nicht darum das "jeder mal Fehler machen kann" sondern viel mehr darum, wie man damit umgeht und ob man bereit ist darauf zu reagieren oder dazu zu stehen. Das ist für mich das Problem beim "S" ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## ChristophD (3 Juni 2009)

Dann müssten aber Kompatibilitätstests gemacht werden.
Denke das dies nicht der Fall ist, beim Test wird dann der entsprechende SP immer auf ein sauberes Windows System aufgespielt ohne Vorbelastung .
Senkt zwar ungemein die Kosten für den Test geht aber zu Lasten der Anwenderfreundlichkeit, den wer hat schon immer seinen Rechner neu aufgezogen wer bevor er Step7 installiert?

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Larry Laffer (3 Juni 2009)

... noch so ein bißchen und ich verneige mich vor dem "S" ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Juni 2009)

@Proxy
ich kann dir nicht zustimmen, bei dem Geld was Siemens für die Software verlangt und weiterhin für die Wartung, muss das einfach besser laufen.
So ein kleiner Fehler wie mit dem CP oder wie bei Markus in einen anderen Fred (http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=27934)wo die Rezeptdaten auf einmal weg sind, kann ein ganz schön ins rotieren bringen.
Man sollte auch bedenken, dass die gerade genannten Fehler eigentlich in der Hand von Siemens liegen d.h. nicht unbedingt Fremdverschulden von MS oder anderen sind. Und wenn es so wäre könnten die das mit ein paar Handgriffen abstellen.
Thomas 2.1 schreibt das er jedes Mal den CP kontrolliert und gegeben falls neu installiert, warum muss er das machen und nicht Siemens in der Hochrüstungs-Routine automatisch...wo ist das Problem...?
Warum muss die Software so fett sein und den Rechner in die Knie zwingen, das geht bestimmt auch schlanker...bei anderen auf jedem fall. 

Gruß Helmut


----------



## bike (3 Juni 2009)

Proxy schrieb:


> Seis wies sei, Simatic und ihre Komponeten sind so Komplex miteinander verbunden (STEP 7, WinCC, WinCC fexible, Scout, Starter, Automation Designer, Spectation, Protool, ProSave, PCS7, WinAC ect.) das fehler immer auftauchen können. Ich kenne nicht viele Firmen die sowas hinbekommen auf den Niveau von S.


Warum macht S denn so einen Mist und verknotet alles mit allem und jedem? 
Dadurch wird die Komplexität erhöht, der Uster noch mehr von Neuem abhängig und wirklichen Nutzen hat nur S.
Der Hintergedanke ist klar: An Software wird inzwischen mehr verdient als an Harware.

Stellt dir das mal beim Auto vor: Auto kostet nur 100€ aber du kannst nur Treibstoff vom Autohersteller kaufen, der Liter zu 20 €. So ungefähr ist es inzwischen mit Siemens und deren Mist, den sie liefern. 

Also wenn ich Fehler mache, dann muss ich diese auf meine Kosten beheben. Ich kann unseren Kunden nicht ein- bis zweimal im Jahr ein Update teuer verkaufen und dann sagen beim nextenmal wird alles besser. Stimmt unsere Firma  heisse nicht Winzig Weich bzw big S.

bike


----------



## Larry Laffer (3 Juni 2009)

@Bike:
das mit der Verknüpfung der Module ist für mich als positiv zu werten und auch ein Argument für Siemens. Das hat aber mit der hier dargestellten Thematik nichts zu tun ...


----------



## bike (3 Juni 2009)

@Larry Laffer:
Das Verknüpfen hat doch etwas mit der immer weiter zunehmenden Komplxität und den daraus entstehenden Problemen mit Stabilität und Verträglichhkeit mit verschiedenen Programmen.
Der Vorteil hat sich mir bis heute noch nicht erschlossen, leider 

Es gab doch mal die Fausformel: mehr als 10 Zeilen Programmcode sind nicht mehr 100% garantiert fehlerfrei.

Bis heute ist mir der echte Vorteil von diesem Monster von Software nicht klar. 
Ich muss Balast auf meiner von mir bezahlten Festplatte herum schleppen, den ich nicht brauche und der mir nur die Resourcen klaut. 
Ich habe ja keinerlei Möglichkeit auszuwählen was ich wann und wie installieren will.


bike


----------



## Proxy (3 Juni 2009)

Ich geb euch recht das die sache mit dem CP ärgerlich ist, dennoch versteh ich das eine Software nicht komplett getestet werden kann. Mach ich auch nicht bei meiner Software. Wenn ich an den einen Teil was ändere und dadurch ein fehler produziere wo ich nicht dran war sieht man das halt erst am schluss. Ich hab keine ahnung ob die was geändert haben an den Schnittstellen. 

Hab mir aber immer angewöhnt egal ob S oder ein anderer Hersteller/Software immer meine Daten zu sichern, bevor ich was installiere. Besonders bei Firmware oder OS updates.

Und die Verknüpfung ist super, kann db'S verändern und flexible sucht sich die neuen adressen automatisch. Find ich einen tolle sache. Genauso das du beim Sinamics das Busprotokoll so lang machen kannst wie dus brauchst, nicht so ein schrott wie 4Byte hin und zurück. Sondern eine beliebige Anzahl hin und züruck, find ich spitze.

Ich versteh ja das es ärgerlich ist mit den Updates die Geld kosten und dann nicht richtig funktionieren. Jedoch kann ich auch aus der Siemens sicht das verstehen da gabs schon sachen wie mit dem MP277 und einer SoftSPS wo Zykluszeiten einstellt wurden die das Panel zum Absturz gebracht haben. Es ist ja auch so das wenn Windows was ändert das dies dann auf andere Software auswirkungen hat. 

Finde auch manchmal den Support von Siemens bescheiden, aber sein wir ehrlich es gibt nicht wirklich viele die besser sind. Hab schon mit vielen zu tun gehabt und da hat man dann manchmal das pech wenn der, der es kann im Urlaub ist. Ich bin auch dafür das S wieder mehr auf den kunden hören sollte da diese das geld zahlen.

Muss aber auch so sagen hatte auch mal ein Problem das Umrichter von Siemens kaputt gegangen sind (50 Stück) und dann sind Entwickler von diesen auf die Baustelle gekommen und den Fehler zu suchen, die haben die Geräte mitgenommen und in der Entwicklung auseinander genommen um den Fehler zu suchen bis sich raustellt das in der Luft kohle war die auf den Leiterbahne kurzschlüsse verursacht haben. Bis die das gefunden hatten war die Auslieferung neuer Umrichter gestoppt, da es ja auch ein produktions- fehler sein hätte können. Da hab ich erst einmal gesehen wie wichtig große firmen bei projekten sind und nicht der Hinz&Kunz um die Ecke.


----------



## Skywalker (6 Juni 2009)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> So ist das mit den "Profi's" von Siemens.
> 
> Das Problem, dass man nach Installation von SP5 die CP5611 nicht mehr benutzen konnte hatte ich dann auch.
> Es läßt sich dadurch beseitigen, dass man im Gerätemanager (von Windows) den CP löscht und die PG-Schnittstelle auf irgend etwas anderes umlegt (nicht diese Karte). Nun den Rechner neu starten und die "alte" Hardware wieder neu übernehmen lassen und dann sollte es wieder funktionieren. Falls nicht, das Ganze noch ein - zwei Mal wiederholen (das wird auch von Siemens so empfohlen ROFLMAO).
> ...


 
Hallo zusammen,
hatte ebenfalls nach der Installation SP5 das Problem mit der CP5611 online zu gehen .
Auch nach der von LL beschriebenen Vorgehensweise klappte nichts :sb7: (ja, auch beim zweiten und dritten Mal nicht).
Habe dann unter Extra/PG-Schnittstelle einstellen den Zugriffsweg CP5611(Auto) angewählt und über Eigenschaften die automatische Netzerkennung gestartet. Hier wurde nun der Netztyp MPI ermittelt. Danach konnte ich die CP5611 wieder wie gewohnt nutzen :s1:.

Schon alles sehr seltsam, bin gespannt ob es bei den restlichen PG's nach der Installation genauso klappt...

Gruß aus Duisburg.


----------



## derwestermann (8 Juni 2009)

ChristophD schrieb:


> Dann müssten aber Kompatibilitätstests gemacht werden.
> Denke das dies nicht der Fall ist, beim Test wird dann der entsprechende SP immer auf ein sauberes Windows System aufgespielt ohne Vorbelastung .
> Senkt zwar ungemein die Kosten für den Test geht aber zu Lasten der Anwenderfreundlichkeit, den wer hat schon immer seinen Rechner neu aufgezogen wer bevor er Step7 installiert?
> 
> ...


 
Kein Problem: Saubere Installation in VMWare und nie wieder neu installieren müssen. Dazu ein CP5611 und alles wird gut.


----------



## knabi (8 Juni 2009)

Hier der Link für alle ohne SUS-Vertrag:


https://support.automation.siemens....m=0&extranet=standard&viewreg=WW&load=content

Gruß

Holger


----------



## ChristophD (8 Juni 2009)

derwestermann schrieb:


> Kein Problem: Saubere Installation in VMWare und nie wieder neu installieren müssen. Dazu ein CP5611 und alles wird gut.


 
Hi,

und was nützt bei einer VMWare Lösung die CP5611?
Das ist eine PROFIBUS Karte auf PCI Basis und wird von VMWare nicht unterstützt.
So ganz verstehe ich die Aussage nicht.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Marc_3 (9 Juli 2009)

Hallo, 

Gibt es eigentlich auch eine Möglichkeit das SP5 zu installieren ohne vorher eine alte Version installiert zu haben ?
Bin  grad dabei meinen Rechner neu zu installieren und würde gerne auf ein paar Stunden Installationsarbeit verzichten.

Gruß Marc


----------



## Solaris (10 Juli 2009)

Marc_3 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich auch eine Möglichkeit das SP5 zu installieren ohne vorher eine alte Version installiert zu haben ?
> Bin  grad dabei meinen Rechner neu zu installieren und würde gerne auf ein paar Stunden Installationsarbeit verzichten.
> ...




steht doch eindeutig da:

Download  Service Pack 5 zu STEP 7 V5.4 
Installationsvoraussetzung: 


STEP 7 V5.4 
STEP 7 Professional Edition 2006


----------



## Marc_3 (10 Juli 2009)

Ja da hast du recht aber vielleicht gibt es ja auch so einen Trick wie bei Microwin...

Gruß Marc


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Juli 2009)

*Sprungmarken verschwinden*

Was mir noch so aufgefallen ist...!
Ich habe beim Editieren oft Sprungmarken mit NOP 0 vergeben ohne sie wirklich anzuspringen,so als Platzhalter.
Wenn ich den Baustein schließe und später wieder öffne sind die
Sprungmarken verschwunden. Das war doch früher nicht so...oder?

Beispiel:
Anhang anzeigen FB4_vor_den_speichern.pdf


Anhang anzeigen FB4_nach_speichern.pdf


----------



## Rainer Hönle (24 Juli 2009)

War meines Wissens nach auch schon früher so. Sprungmarken ohne Referenz werden gelöscht.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Juli 2009)

nein Rainer war nicht so...ich habe das sehr häufig genutzt


----------



## Rainer Hönle (25 Juli 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> nein Rainer war nicht so...ich habe das sehr häufig genutzt


Habe gerade 5.4 SP 3 HF 1 getestet und da ist die Marke auch weg. Bei welcher Version blieb sie bei dir stehen?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Juli 2009)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Habe gerade 5.4 SP 3 HF 1 getestet und da ist die Marke auch weg. Bei welcher Version blieb sie bei dir stehen?


 
Das weiß ich ja nicht mehr, das ist es ja gerade....


----------



## Ralle (25 Juli 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Das weiß ich ja nicht mehr, das ist es ja gerade....



Na, da war vielleicht bei Step5 ????? 
Ich kenn das auch nur so, daß Marken, die nicht angesprungen werden, im Step7-Lokus verschwinden. Hat mich auch schon öfter gestört, wenn man testweise einen Sprung auskommentiert, die Marke aber nicht.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Juli 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Na, da war vielleicht bei Step5 ?????
> Ich kenn das auch nur so, daß Marken, die nicht angesprungen werden, im Step7-Lokus verschwinden. Hat mich auch schon öfter gestört, wenn man testweise einen Sprung auskommentiert, die Marke aber nicht.


 
So langsam fange ich auch an zu zweifeln....:icon_redface:
Ich kann es aber auch nicht nachschauen weil ich ja kann altes Step 7
installieren möchte. Das ist Zeitverschwendung.

Aber es wäre schön wenn es gehen würde. Siemens könnte ja einen Button
machen "Alle unbenutzten Sprungmarken löschen" und gleichzeitig mal die 4 Stellenhürde
für Sprungmarken nehmen. Das wär ja mal was...!


----------



## OHGN (25 Juli 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> So langsam fange ich auch an zu zweifeln....:icon_redface:
> Ich kann es aber auch nicht nachschauen weil ich ja kann altes Step 7
> installieren möchte. Das ist Zeitverschwendung.
> 
> ............


Also ich hab hier noch mein altes Notebook mit Step7 5.3 SP2.
Da werden nicht verwendete Sprungmarken auch gelöscht.


----------



## Paule (28 Juli 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> So langsam fange ich auch an zu zweifeln....:icon_redface:
> Ich kann es aber auch nicht nachschauen weil ich ja kann altes Step 7
> installieren möchte. Das ist Zeitverschwendung.


 Hallo Helmut,
habe noch ein Gerät mit Version Step 7 5.2 SP 1 gefunden.
Sprungmarken auch weg 
Aber ich habe es auch schon in einer früheren Version gesehen, dass die Sprungmarken (Leichen) stehen geblieben sind.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Juli 2009)

Paule schrieb:


> Hallo Helmut,
> habe noch ein Gerät mit Version Step 7 5.2 SP 1 gefunden.
> Sprungmarken auch weg
> Aber ich habe es auch schon in einer früheren Version gesehen, dass die Sprungmarken (Leichen) stehen geblieben sind.


 
...paule du sprichst mir aus der seele...


----------



## rile (30 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

Ich habe mir diese Woche auch gedacht ich mache mal das SP5 drauf, warum war ich nur so blöd, mit dem Erfolg der Hardwarekatalog geht nicht mehr.
Bisher lief alles mit XP SP3 uned Step7 V5.4 SP3 einwandfrei, aber ichj musste ja unbedingt das aktuelle haben, wie ein Teenie Haben, haben.

Folgendes Problem besteht, ich öffnen den Hardwarekatalog -> alles Gut; neue GSD Datei installieren, also aktuelles Projekt schliessen, misst die Hardware ist zu, na gut nochmal und wieder das selbe.
Also wie beschrieben XML´s im GSD Ordner löschen. Wunderbar und ändert sich was Nein. Also mal "schnell" eine Step7 Reparatur angeschoben -> Erfolg gleich null. Wieviel Zeit habe ich eigentlich schon wieder in den Softwaresch... von dem großen S investiert, wenn ich Dies mal grob überschlage und mal einen moderaten Stundensatz ansetze so dürfte S keinen € für ihre Software verlangen sondern eher noch dem Kunden eine Verdienstausfallpauschale zahlen.

Nun gut also weiter bei menem Problem, was nun ich gebe auf, ich muss ja auch noch mal was an produktiver Arbeit machen. Step7 deinstalliert, dauert ja nicht lange. Geschafft und damit war auch Gestern Feierabend, Heute Früh S7 V5.4 mit SP1 installiert, ich weiss gibt Probleme mit XP SP3, aber es läuft, auch der Hardwarekatalog(mit XML löschen).

Also schnell ein paar Programmänderungen vorgenommen und dann packt mich doch der Rappel mit dem SP5. Ich installiere es erneut und es kommt zum Fehlerbild siehe oben, HABE ICH DEN NICHTS GELERNT !!!
Mir reicht es also ist Heute wieder nicht an produktives Arbeiten zu denken, Step7 deinstallieren / installieren und dann SP4 und dann kann mich S mal am A... l. 

Falls jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen mit dem SP4 hat/hatte warnt mich vor.
Sonst gibt es Heute noch einen tieffliegenden Laptop und dem nächten Siemensvertreter der an meine Tür klopft geht es ähnlich.

Ein genervter rile


----------



## Ralle (30 Oktober 2009)

@rile

Ja das nervt manchmal, ist ja auch extrem komplexe Software inzwischen. Aber eines ist in jedem Falle zu empfehlen, ein komplettes Backup des Laptop mit Arconis o.ä., bevor man größere Installationssachen mit Siemens startet. Das hat mich schon mind. 2 Mal gerettet.


----------



## rile (2 November 2009)

Hallo,

Das Wochenende ist vorbei aber leider hat mein Problem brav auf mich gewartet.

Also ich hatte mittlerweile schon die gesamte Siemens-Software deinstalliert, siehe Siemens Anleitung.
Mittlerweile habe ich V5.4 SP4 am laufen und der Fehler ist auch wieder da, der Hardwarekatalog steigt brav mit C++ Error aus.
Ich könnte ja auch nochmal schnell meinen Laptop aufsetzen, aber ich glaube nicht an Besserung.

Habt ihr vielleicht noch eine Idee?

Gruß rile


----------



## ChristophD (2 November 2009)

Hi,

wenn ich das richtig lese hast Du ein Problem wenn Du eine GSDML Datei installierst?
Stell die mal hier rein, dann kann man das mal nachprüfen.


----------



## rile (2 November 2009)

Leider komme ich nicht mal soweit, ich öffne die Hardware eines bestehenden Projektes. Möchte ich nun diese Hardwareconfig schliessen um eine neue Gsd-Datei einzupflegen geht die gesamte Hardware zu.
Versuche ich in der Hardware den Katalog zu bearbeiten kommt es zum Visual C++ Runtime Error, mit folgender Datei S7hprofx.exe.

Gruß rile


----------

